# Camp sites near Eurodisney



## roverman

Hi all

Taking the motorhome to Eurodisney end of July/August, my grandson is comming, so Aires are out of the question, so her in doors says, does anyone know of any good campsites close to the Disney park that also have entertainment and a pool to use when we get fed up of trampsing round Disney, it's a big ask I know but, we want to make it a special holiday for him

Help please.

roverman...


----------



## trek

Have you considered staying in the Disney car park?

13Euros for 24hours if I remember - you have to walk up to the toll both to pay for each subsequent day you stay ( I suppose you could drive), the staff will drive around & leave notices on your windscreeen in the night to remind you!

in the summer thay have fresh & waste water facilites for the coaches campers etc. when we last went in January 2008 & all this was shut off.

the ESSO petrol station on the way out has a FLOT BLEU should you need it


----------



## trek

PS the very first time we went to Eurodisney we stayed at a camp site called Jablines, on subsequent visists we just stayed in the Disney carpark

here is the website:-

http://www.camping-jablines.com/gb.html


----------



## lucy2

we stayed at jablines last year very good site, have also stayed at disney carpark/aire that as ok 100's of motorhomes there xmas/new year 2006/7 minus 8c bloody cold in disney during the day went back at 10pm till midnight lot warmer only -2c


----------



## citroennut

hi roverman,

last year we stayed at 'camping de paris est' - www.campingparis.fr tickets can be bought on site and the shuttle bus stops at the site as well. good site.

cheers
simon


----------



## billym

The nearest is www.caravaning-4vents.fr !5 mins from Disney but not very

exciting .

There is www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com ( Bernie Riviere ) It was on BBC

Breakfast this morning. It is an ALL singing and Dancing site and run a bus

to Disney every day

but the best is Jablines............ in MY OPINION...... I have stayed on all

three........am I allowed to give an opinion based on experience. I still

haven't worked that one out !!


----------



## COLIN_TEC580

*euro disney*

have stayed in the car park about 4 times no problem there are toilets and showers think it was 40 euros last time we where there you just says how many nights you want to stay and they give you an A4 piece of paper with how many days you have payed for 
only problem is the road sweepers come around in the middle of the night
you can catch metro from disney in to paris as well


----------



## eliza

hi 
i have four kids and passed through paris last year. we stayed on a campsite on the outskirts of paris http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=FR78040 it was gorgeous, its an eco friendly site and even the pool is cleaned through a reed bed system, there were squirels running around the camp and it was a nice easy cycle into the town of ramouuillet which has a gorgeous chateau. we werent going to disney but camping in the car park of disney has been recommended to me by others and you could stay on this camp site to chillout after the experience of disney!

the previous year we stayed at http://www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com/ its a big site and does the bus to disney and i have to say my kids aged 4, 8,10,10 loved it. if you can get a pitch with hedging it is very nice and you are parked on what feels like a street so its quiet and friendly. keycamp and other operators are there but as it got busier motorhomers were placed on open field with no shade...not my kind of thing. [hr:3c0ab4ec5b]


----------



## roverman

*camps near eurodisney*

Hi all

I want to thank everybody, for there input on the near future Eurodisney trip, 
already had positive feedback from two sites close to the parks, so things are looking good 
just got to get the wife to do more overtime now to help pay towards it, HA!! HA!!

many thanks

roverman..


----------

